# Driving license with new class but different address



## lohithkorp (Nov 30, 2015)

Hi Group, 

I have a driving license issued by RTA Warangal (My native place) - with only two wheeler class.

Now I would like to add four wheeler class to the same, but in a different RTA office. (In hyderabad - my current residential location). Is it possible to do so? Or do I have to apply for an all new license with the new residential address?

Thanks
Lohith.


----------

